# Lighthouse



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

Anybody have any experience with this company? Is this kit able to be lighted?

https://double-d-products.com/products/beaver-island-harbor-light


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Operating lighthouse*



qquake2k said:


> Anybody have any experience with this company? Is this kit able to be lighted?
> 
> https://double-d-products.com/products/beaver-island-harbor-light


 qquake2k;

I have not used this company's products, but looking at it I would think you could put a light inside. Since it's a kit, you should have access to the interior as you build it. There are commercial circuits that slowly flash an LED to simulate the action of a lighthouse. I scratchbuilt my own lighthouse (see attached photo) and built a motor driven rotating light to go inside it,

Good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

That's a great looking lighthouse! What did you make it out of?


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Stone lighthouse*



qquake2k said:


> That's a great looking lighthouse! What did you make it out of?


qquake2k;

Both the lighthouse, and the keeper's cottage, are made from real stones, held together by plaster. The lighthouse was made with a center core of extruded foam. This was coated with white glue and then rolled through a plate of tiny stones. After the glue dried, the first coat of plaster was brushed on very thin so that it flowed between the stones. Later more plaster, of normal thickness, was brushed on. When that had set up overnight, I sanded the outside wall until the stones showed. The lighthouse roof is a small child's spinning toy top and the finial at the very peak of the roof is a drop of hot glue. The railing is brass HO ladder stock, The windows and doors in both structures, are Grandt Line commercial castings. The four walls of the cottage were cast in flat molds and then assembled. I attached a piece of brass tubing to a Hankscraft slow-speed gear motor and mounted an LED on the top end of the tubing to light up the lighthouse.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## qquake2k (Jun 3, 2018)

That is amazing! Great job!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow.......very impressive!


----------

